# Z Visa and Criminal Record Check



## jamie261

Hi,
I work for a large company in the UK (wont say the name) but we also have a large office in Shanghai and i have been offered a 2 year role as an expat in Shanghai. Ive been looking at the Visas and looks like i need a Z visa. I do however have a criminal record from many years ago for a minor offence which i got a fine for. Under UK law the conviction is 'Spent' which means it will only appear on an enhanced check, so if required i could still submit a basic check and it would display nothing. I am looking for some guidance from someone who has actually applied for a z visa from the UK - did you have to supply a CRB check to the embassy? 

I have been on trips to China twice before and so have applied for tourist visas, on the the application forms i simply ticked the no box when asked the question and all was fine.

My friend went out to work a few years ago and he again just ticked the no box for his Z visa. I just want to make 100% sure before i accept this job that i wont face any issues with this!

All help welcome...

Thanks,


----------



## cschrd2

Applied many times and never had to submit that. First needed is work permit arranged by a sponsor and a registered address in china (for first entry Z a hotel is ok,


----------



## detter

For tourist visas, the police check is usually not required, but when getting a Z visa, it is now required. Minor offenses should not keep you from getting your visa. You future employer needs to first send you all of the required paperwork, which you will submit (along with your police clearance) to the Embassy in London. Don't fret about it too much...


----------



## TaraHendricks

*..and don't WE ALL KNOW IT!!*

By the visa office I was told to go home to do an array of bantering in Melbourne with my 'local' police office - Do you even know what that entails?? I needed to but a 15000 RMB ticket home, wait for a couple months for my bg check to be proceeded and then reapply for my z-visa. I'm ALREADY WORKING!! So........ long story short? Began browsing... and calling.. and getting "waaaaayyy??" Forget that.


Word of suggestion? GO WITH the guys at Chinavalid. Some of you know me as Eva Hendricks - that's my name. And i approve of this message 

They fixed me up. Got me back on me toes.

Hope it works for you too.


----------



## Synthesis

there seem to be agencies around that offer to provide something like this. Not sure how legit this is, as this rule has only been around for a few months, so not many people have done it. But might be worth a try.


----------



## Rainbow99

Hi,

If your employer has approved you then I don't think the police check should be an issue. Do not go to china on an F visa and then get the work permit when you arrive - it doesn't work and is a really bad idea. Make sure you have the correct permit before you get here. You should be able to apply for the Z visa in the UK, then when you get to China you submit all your paperwork to get the residence permit etc.


----------

